# irish sausages...



## bev (Feb 27, 2009)

Can I have some Irish Sausages, please?' asked the Irishman, walking up to the counter. 

The assistant looked at him and asked: 'Are you Irish?' 

'If I had asked you for Italian sausage, would you ask me if I was Italian?' 
demanded the Irishman indignantly... 'Or, if I asked for German Bratwurst, would you ask me if I was German?' 
Then, warming to his theme, he went on: 'Or if I asked you for a Kosher hot dog, would you ask me if I was Jewish?' 
'Or, if I asked you for a taco, would you ask me if I was Mexican? ! Would Ya? Would Ya? 

The assistant said: 'Well, no.' 

Suitably encouraged by the success of his logic, the Irishman steps it up a gear. 

'And if I asked you for frogs legs, would you ask me if I was French?' 'What about Danish Bacon, would you ask me if I was Danish?' 

'Well no, I probably wouldn't' conceded the assistant.. 

So, now bursting with righteous indignation, the Irishman says: 'Well, all right then, why did you ask me if I'm Irish just because I asked for Irish sausages? 


The assistant replies: 'Because you're in Homebase'  

Bev


----------



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2009)

Definitely a high quality of jokes around here!


----------



## Caroline (Feb 27, 2009)

Hmm, the husband is Welsh, he could still be in home base getting something for his leeks...


----------



## Copepod (Feb 27, 2009)

We've been known to buy components for our ducks' house in various DIY stores....


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 31, 2017)

bev said:


> Can I have some Irish Sausages, please?' asked the Irishman, walking up to the counter.
> 
> The assistant looked at him and asked: 'Are you Irish?'
> 
> ...


Very Good


----------

